# Who here has used Corid?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello, all.  One of my buyers is going to treat a few of her kids for cocci. The vet gave her Corid. Should she be giving B complex or thiamine injections for safety, and if so, how often? Does anyone have experience with it? Gladly none of the goaties has the runs, but she ran a routine fecal and they had a high cocci count so she wanted to be on top of things.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Also, how would you dose the corid? I'm going to suggest she dose orally instead of in the water. Thank you all very much. Let me know if you have used corid in your own herd.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have only used Corid once, and it was on an individual doe who developed cocci after kidding. I used it in her water according to what the vet said but, even though she drank the water, she never got any better. In fact she went down, was unable to get up, and I ended up putting her down when it became apparent she was not going to get up again. At that time I didn't know about Corid tying up thiamin, so I didn't treat for polio. I often wonder if that would have made the difference. If I had it to do it over again, I would go with Baycox or Sulmet.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you GoatCrazy, and I'm so sorry about your doe.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I think one of the boer breeders on here uses corid without problems. Maybe Toth Boer Goats? Lol, I'm not sure.
I used it, and it worked well, but I drenched it, half water, half corid. I think some use it straight, it I'm not sure.
I did not give thiamine or B complex, and I even accidentally overdosed a couple of my Nigerians, and they were fine. :shrug:
I guess maybe it depends on the goats you're using it on. What minerals they are already possibly deficient in, and so on...


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

I have used Corid once on one doe. She fell ill at a show and since the show vet couldn't run tests, he went ahead and gave me some Corid incase she has a parasite overload. (she had suddenly lost weight and appetite and was horribly dehydrated). After a few hours I could already tell a difference. He gave her fluids through an IV and gave me the Corid to does her with. I gave it orally, better to know they are getting it all. I had no issues with it, sorry to hear you lost your doe, GoatCrazy


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just curious is sulmet and baycox used as a prevention too? I have 2 youngsters and I haven't noticed any cocci symptoms, but I'm wondering should I do preventative care? The wether is 2 months, and the doeling is 4 months.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Janeen, I personally don't recommend chemical prevention, as constantly under-dosing a wormer can lead to serious chemical resistance problems. My vet says it's one of the leading causes of chemical resistance in coccidia dewormers. 

Herbal isn't for everyone, but Fir Meadow's GI Soother can be used as an herbal preventative, as well as a cocci treatment. Worms don't grow resistant to herbs, so it's a pretty neat prevention option. For prevention it's given three times a week at least, but every day, if you can, is great. It can even be added to a bottle and given with each bottle feeding. 

If you already have symptomatic coccidia and want to treat herbally, you have to treat every 15 minutes double dose for an hour (after the first hour my wether went from SERIOUS SCOURS to normal poop again, yay!), then every 2 hours. If they continue improving, you give it three times a day for three days after symptoms subside. I got this info from an herbalist.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm willing to go for herbal. Neither of them have symptoms. Neither is on a bottle either. The wether is eating grain and hay twice a day, and then has mom during the day.. The doeling is doing well on her grain and hay too. So I'll look it up to see how to give it preventative. Thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You're welcome! I was very happy with it. I didn't know at the beginning how to effectively use it to prevent -- the ladies over at a natural facebook group told me. But when I did get cocci, those herbs fixed it very fast and very soundly, three times in three different goaties.  Good stuff, for sure.

Glad to hear of some success with the corid, I will pass on the information.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're doing prevention right, you're not under dosing the sulfa. It must be timed right to kill the dangerous stage of cocci while still allowing the animal to build resistance to it. I have seen a few schedules that made me go, what? 
Janeen, yours are old enough that they are beyond normal prevention age for me. I treat at 3 weeks and 6 weeks. By then they are big enough to start fighting it. 
The best cocci prevention is to have your does kid early, March at the latest.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> If you're doing prevention right, you're not under dosing the sulfa. It must be timed right to kill the dangerous stage of cocci while still allowing the animal to build resistance to it. I have seen a few schedules that made me go, what? Janeen, yours are old enough that they are beyond normal prevention age for me. I treat at 3 weeks and 6 weeks. By then they are big enough to start fighting it. The best cocci prevention is to have your does kid early, March at the latest.


Okay, good to know. Neither of them have any symptoms... so I won't worry I'm hoping all mine will be done kidding by March, as I have some approximate dates already, just waiting to see if they go back into heat, and I might do blood tests in November. Thanks Goathiker


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I've used corid on a doe and her two bucklings. One of the bucklings got polio and we lost him. I then used B1 on the remaining buckling and the doe they got through it. I now use baycox its awesome.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we use baycox, for us corid was a waste of money.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Danielle, Corrid is dosed at 5x the cattle dose. You must use thiamine and probiotics. I have used Albon(with success), Baycox(with success), Corrid is my back-up because nothing is fool proof. But if Corrid is what they want to use that's the regimine.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

All this info is very good to know, thanks to all.

I wonder when my vet was talking about chemical prevention if he was referring to the medicated feeds instead of using the chemicals at a certain dose -- what goathiker says makes sense. Sorry about that.

All right, so Thiamine and probios. Should the thiamine be given after every dose of Corid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really should give the thiamine after treatment. 

My experience with Corid was with alpacas. Worked great and I never did B Complex. But I was extremely careful with dosing correctly and I have a livestock scale so I always knew their correct weight.

At this point, I don't need that gallon of Corid and prefer buying the smaller bottles of Sulmet or DiMethox.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Quote from Toth Boer Goats, taken from this thread  :http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/cocci-worse-150548/



> I have read, corid isn't a bad thing, if dosed properly. I as well, have been giving it for years, I dilute it as recommended per my vet. Given at the proper dosage, I have never had a goat kid come down with Polio either. And never gave Fortified vit B complex or Thiamine therapy after treatment.
> You can for peace of mind, but I have never done it.
> 
> Here is an interesting read on Corid:
> ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*I have and have never given Thiamine or Fortified Vit B complex shot, even after treatment. Have never had any issues. 
The trick to using Corid is, mix properly and give proper dosage by weight. Do not overdose, that is where you get into problems. 
My vet always writes on the bottle of Corid "Do not use undiluted" so, I listen to that warning. Mind you, I know some here, that do use it straight,however, to each his own. 
If one is scared about using Corid, you can give a thiamine or Fortified vit B complex shot a couple of days after treament. You see, if you give those things to the goat while treating, it will fight against the corid. That is how corid works. 
This is up to each breeder, but for me, I never did and have great success in treatment and prevention using this product.

Mixing undiluted Corid liquid/powder: 
*
*Dosage:* Mix 6 tablespoons(or 3 ounces) corid to 16 oz water. A smaller batch can be made, by cutting it in half.

Then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs

treat individually for 5 days Orally, 1x a day


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Pam. I personally don't think people should be scared to use Corid. If used correctly, it seems to be a safe and effective treatment.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you so much, Pam, that is a great reply.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I've used it for treatment before I started the prevention severao years ago. 

I gave them Vit B complex while I did the treatment. I gave each one their daily dose either in their mouth via dose syringe if dam raised or in their bottle if they were being bottle raised.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the dosage i used effectively was 1cc per 4lbs undiluted THEN i added extra flavored water to help it go down easier. didnt have issues with polio and never gave b complex or thiamine. but of course after treatment it cant hurt if she has it or is concerned.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, Stacey! I sent her the link to this thread so she should be getting some good info on it.  Thank you all for your input, it means a lot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome everyone


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am truly very grateful. All I had heard was that it could cause polio, so I wanted to get her some info from people who had personal experience with it. I'm very glad to hear of the positive experiences, as well as the warnings. Good info for me too, if I ever find myself in need of using it.  :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Does anyone know the ingredients for the herbal Cocci prevention? My pygmy passed away of Cocci on Friday and I was using Corid. I am needing something to use in case any of herd has it, so far they have no symptoms though.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

goatfarmer4891 said:


> Does anyone know the ingredients for the herbal Cocci prevention? My pygmy passed away of Cocci on Friday and I was using Corid. I am needing something to use in case any of herd has it, so far they have no symptoms though.


Here is one that nchen7 reccomended to me.  I have not needed to use it yet myself, but I definitely intend to! :



> I had scours issues with my FF doe who kidded in April. I looked and looked, and finally found an herbal cocci remedy that I could make quickly. I found it in the herbal section in TGS.
> 
> Cocci Remedy
> 1 tsp powdered ginger
> ...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goatfarmer4891 said:


> Does anyone know the ingredients for the herbal Cocci prevention? My pygmy passed away of Cocci on Friday and I was using Corid. I am needing something to use in case any of herd has it, so far they have no symptoms though.


Fir Meadow GI Soother, and DWorm A. That is what I have effectively used several times. It works fast at the right dosage.

I combine both (with fresh garlic, if I have it, but it works without as well) at double to triple dose. I mix it with molasses and water. You can make "cookies" (just a touch of water) or you can drench them with it.

Here is the dosage advice I received from TotallyNaturalGoats:

ACUTE DOSAGE (Frequency): A double dose for the first dose, then normal dosage every 15 minutes for the first hour, then go to normal dose hourly till they are on the upswing. Continue to dose hourly for 2 additional hours. If they continue to improve, go to every 3-4 hours. Continue at 3-4 times a day for 3 days past symptoms (which is CHRONIC dosage). You can QUICKLY get ahead of a problem using herbs aggressively. They are a VERY powerful help in time of need!


----------

